# Is there a "bad" area in Richmond, BC?



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

Last summer we drove to Richmond, BC and stayed at a hotel along the Westminster Highway...not a bad location.

This year, we are thinking about going out that way again, but are on a bit of a budget due to my wife discontinuing her business due to the impending birth of our new baby.

In an effort to cut down on expenses (ie. be cheap) I am looking at other hotels in the area and saw one here:

Google Maps

If someone familiar with the area could let me know if that is a good part of town it would be very appreciated.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Not a bad area, a casino's a short drive away but it's quiet. You're near Costco, Tim Horton's, a train line being constructed nearby but only during the day, and you're kinda under a landing flight path but it's only in use during the day to early evening when the other landing path fron the ocean is congested.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Not that long ago, Richmond was pretty much all farmland, some of the best in Canada. Now it's mostly ugly at worst, or simply uninspired at best, suburban sprawl, full of busy roads. My question about Richmond would be, is there a "good" area?

The nicest parts are the areas that still are somewhat natural, the ***** near the river or anywhere that is closer to farmland. Steveston, at the south end, was an actual fishing village before being absorbed in the general sprawl and has a bit of touristy charm.


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

> You're near Costco, Tim Horton's, a train line being constructed nearby but only during the day, and you're kinda under a landing flight path but it's only in use during the day to early evening when the other landing path fron the ocean is congested.


I've lived on the flight path in northwest Calgary all of my life so planes aren't an issue...Tim Horton's is a plus.  

Thanks for letting me know.



> Not that long ago, Richmond was pretty much all farmland, some of the best in Canada. Now it's mostly ugly at worst, or simply uninspired at best, suburban sprawl, full of busy roads. My question about Richmond would be, is there a "good" area?


Must be from living in Calgary all of our lives but we really enjoyed it.



> Steveston, at the south end, was an actual fishing village before being absorbed in the general sprawl and has a bit of touristy charm.


We particularly liked this area.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> The nicest parts are the areas that still are somewhat natural, the ***** near the river or anywhere that is closer to farmland. Steveston, at the south end, was an actual fishing village before being absorbed in the general sprawl and has a bit of touristy charm.


The hotel itself is a good place to stay, near the airport albeit under the landing path not at night though. I also vouch for a walk along the western **** in the evening -- it's just absolutely gorgeous, then wind down with a nice dinner at Steveston. No 3 Rd is a good place to avoid with the Canada Line construction going on.


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

> then wind down with a nice dinner at Steveston.


Any recommendations??

We ate at a place last year called...iirc, the Shady Inn, but given the amount of lobster on the menu, I wondered if the Pacific seafood was fresh or frozen.


----------

